# I still don't believe it!! {pics of things you have seen and did not believe!}



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

This appears to not only feed the streetlight, but also is feeding the feeder.


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

I just couldnt believe this when i first saw it !!!




Its just doesn't make any sense what so ever !!



How they can expect to get away with it is beyond me ?


I hope they can sleep at night ! 

I certainly couldn't knowing i hadn't painted the inside of the post door :laughing: 


Chris


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

And there is NO grease on the hinges !!!


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

*Brief history*

I have been keeping an eye on this for a couple of years. Briefly; the Egyptians may have invented the Pyramid, built the Valley of the Kings, Valley of the Queens etc but they have yet to master the 'roundabout'. All traffic negotiations are via a 'U' turn. This MUST be done at speed and with eyes closed.
They built a new hotel and needed access as the nearest crossing was about 1 mile away so they removed the lamp post and joined out the cables.Then they needed a feed to the next post so they sort of joined it together 
It was on the Main Road in Hurghada. Sadly now buried under a new , and very nice, precinct:laughing:


----------



## supasparx (Mar 11, 2008)

chrisb271 said:


> I just couldnt believe this when i first saw it !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looks as though some attempt was made!


----------



## supasparx (Mar 11, 2008)

Could someone tell me how to change the filesize of an image. Not very 'computer minded'.:001_huh:


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

:thumbup: Open file in Photoshop or some imageing software
Format
File size or picture size
change size
save as .......

job done!:thumbsup: ......well, I think that is what I used to do but now I upload to a Photobucket account and it does it automatically:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Trimix-leccy said:


> save as .......


Make sure you save it under a different file name. That keeps your original image with as much detail as possible.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Whoops, did not explain myself clearly

I meant ...use the 'save as' option and not just the save Ctrl S option. I usually put _*small *_or _*smaller*_ after the original name so I know what it is later on


----------



## iamtodd4160 (Apr 30, 2008)

*animal*

found this panel in operation outside Falluja Iraq it is a 3 phase system 230/400 volts and it seems a small animal crossed a few pieces of buss work. unlucky for him when the marines power goes out they will re close the breaker as much as necessary to clear the fault.

Oh yeah I found this as it lays on its back with no cover on it


----------



## iamtodd4160 (Apr 30, 2008)

*overhead distro at its best*

this one is from downtown overhead distroin the city if falluja right after the battle in DEC of 2004. The power was on for only 8-10 hours a day(even prior to 2003), so when it was out the locals would add any wire they could find to power their homes or water pumps. here is a good example of what it looks like when they are done.

also when the power came on the water tanks on the top of their house (gravity feed for times without power) would all kick on creating a huge vacuumed in the lines. these lines were buried and sometimes septics put on top of them. When the lines cracked guess what got sucked up?? 

Last I heard we were fixing all of this.

"God Bless the USA"


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Here is a pic of a nice kitchen job i found yesterday,i really didn't want to do the job but the chap is a real good friend and he just about chewed my leg off to go !

Anyway,was getting some funny results on the cooker and kitchen and lounge ring main.
The 25mm steel box sunk level with the plaster contains a pair in and out to a switch higher up ( supply ) and another pair in and out to the outlet, NICE ! 
It also contains ( hidden at the back ) two legs of a ring main,clever thing is that KITCHEN FITTER who originally did the job has connected one leg of the kitchen ring and one leg of the lounge ring together,EVEN BETTER !
So you have to switch two breakers to isolate the rings kitchen and lounge.

All burried under the tiles ( the chap did call me a rude name when i chopped into his tiles  )




View attachment 428


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Of course the Kitchen Fitter was Part 'P' so everything is hunky-dory:jester:...and you are just being 'picky' :laughing:

A few years ago there was an Ad in the local rag..' kitchen fitter required; an appreciation of Gas, Plumbing and Electrics would be an advantage.... '


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I see some good ones and asked my boss for a digital camera, which will be coming soon.


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

The cooker installation was done over a year ago.

The kitchen fitter gave the owner all the patter and did him a duff job,you can just imagine the hard sell

" Well mate ( Followed by a sharp intake of breath,half smoked *** sticking out of his mouth and trousers falling down enough to show three inches of buttock cleavage ) If you want to do the job all legal like it'll cost ya a wadd of cash BUT i've got sme old cable ( coarse rasping sound as he scratches his butt ) so could do it for ya a bit cheaper with no paperwork,would end up costing you at least a grand and would take ages for the inspector to sort it out blah blah blah "

I did report him for doing such a crap job,he gave the owner a bill that also included the cooker outlet cooker control and a 25mm back box , FOOL :laughing:

I hope they throw the book at him i really do.


Chris


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

They will throw the book at him. He will sue them for assault. He will win. He will get compo and probably a holiday in Benidorm. WE will be payingfor it. He will carry on as usual

Climbs down off soap box:laughing:



OT....anyone ever used 'Earthing nuts'?

www.earthingnuts.co.uk


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah i know thats what will happen trimi,it really pi55e5 me off too 

I Used the Earth nuts recently,i thought they were a bit on the pricey side to use all the time ( or is it just me being an old miser :laughing: )

They seem a good idea but i had a job getting it to fit into a Klochner rotary isolator,seemed a bit bulky.
Guess they would be ok on acrylic boxs etc,i usually use two banjo's and bolt them together.

I've always used 20 , 25 , 32 , 40 etc serated washers on metal boxs and consumer units,you only need one pair of pipe grips then :laughing:

Chris


----------

